# blue screen, pc ran into a problem



## prius50 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Compaq model # SR5710F. It came with windows vista. I recently installed Windows 8 pro. Now I get a blue screen and message that "Your pc ran into a problem."

Files that will be sent to Microsoft

C:\windows\minidump\121312-15319-01.dmp
c:\users\betty.home\appdata\local\temp\wer-52400-0.sysdata.xml
c:\windows\memory.dmp


Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Compaq Presario SR5710F*(FQ582AA) desktop was introduced in November 2008 and came with Windows Vista Home Premium(32-bit) installed.

It has driver support for Windows Vista and Windows 7(32-bit and 64-bit), but does not have driver support for Windows 8.

Does the Device Manager show all devices and show them all working properly?

---------------------------------------------------------------

How did you obtain Windows 8 Professional to install in it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## prius50 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have not checked the device manager. I can't get the printer to print.

I purchased the windows 8 pro online from 365 professionals and downloaded to dvd then installed it. I spoke with customer service at 365 professionals prior to purchasing win 8 and thay assured me it would work in place of windows vista.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

prius50 said:


> I have not checked the device manager. I can't get the printer to print.


Check the Device Manager and see if any entries have a yellow *?* or yellow *!* or red *X* next to them.

---------------------------------------------------

What's the brand name, model name, and model number of the printer?

Does it have a software driver package for Windows 8, and did you install it?

---------------------------------------------------



prius50 said:


> I purchased the windows 8 pro online from 365 professionals and downloaded to dvd then installed it. I spoke with customer service at 365 professionals prior to purchasing win 8 and thay assured me it would work in place of windows vista.


I'm not familiar with *365 Professionals Group* and if it's a legitimate site for selling Windows 8.

I've requested a forum Administrator or Moderator to research it.

Did you purchase Windows 8 Professional 32-bit or 64-bit, and how much did you pay for it?

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## prius50 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't seem to find device manager on win 8.

The printer is an HP photosmart C5380. I did install the software cd that came with the printer, still not printing but does show on the control panel as the default printer.

I purchased win 8 pro for $65.00 that was a download to a dvd. When I installed it I chose the 32 bit installation, it gave me the option of 32 or 64 bit installation.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I can't seem to find device manager on win 8.


Not on Windows 8 now, but I think it can be found in Control Panel.



> I did install the software cd that came with the printer


Check HP's web site for a possible updated package.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows Vista and Windows 7 allows you to access the Device Manager via

*Control Panel - Device Manager*

so I'm assuming Windows 8 does the same.

---------------------------------------------------------

The *HP Photosmart C5380 All-In-One* has a full-feature software driver package for Windows 8 that can be downloaded from here.

Here is the instructions for Windows 8.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Win8 has a Control Panel (which can be displayed by clicking the search icon). The Control Panel has a "System" icon. Inside it has the Device Manager.

Win8 is just a Win7 plus an extra desktop for the touch screen.


----------

